

Wipeout recreated with an RC car and lots of cardboard - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/wipeout-recreated-with-an-rc-car-and-lots-of-cardboard-2010084/

======
SandB0x
Wipeout (2097) was like a grown up, futuristic version of Mario Kart. It had
funky hover cars, a thumping soundtrack with lots of dirty electronica
(including The Prodigy), and this Blade Runner type grungy-neon-future feel.
Great game!

~~~
Keyframe
Wipeout series is one of my favorite game series out there. It's like F-Zero
on steroids + the awesome magic of The Designers Republic
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Designers_Republic> which made it look and
feel like it does.

~~~
blobert
I agree, the stylism that The Designers Republic brought to the table
definitely was a cornerstone of the Wipeout series for me. The other part of
the equation that got me hooked was the soundtrack Messij by Cold Storage and
every other track by this Artist for that matter. For the nostalgic, the
tracks can be found here: <http://www.coldstorage.org.uk/music.html>

------
trafficlight
They need to make a few more cars. Even a 1 vs 1 race would be awesome.

------
alinajaf
What would be awesome is if they put a camera on the bottom that somehow read
symbols on the track that for example gave the car a boost or activated
weapons like in the game.

~~~
trafficlight
You could add a spring-loaded rod on the bottom of the car that would be
triggered during a wreck. The rod would fire down and flip the car over.

------
mbateman
This is a video.

Definitely worth checking out for fans of the Wipeout games. For the
unfamiliar: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK1WSxNN4aU>

------
patrickk
Where's my powerslide? (joking)

It would be really cool if they mounted the camera above the car to give a 3rd
person perspective, just like the game. Or could somehow use magnets to make a
hovercraft ;-)

~~~
mkeblx
Why joking? Powersliding is possible. Tape up the tires or otherwise reduce
their frictional coefficient. See:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TraYbBVRH4>

------
metaprinter
Now this is Hacker News. Made my day!

------
thomasknowles
I'm very happy now.

